# Link Exchange



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TO those of you that were doing the link exchange with EPI. I just published my website (still at work on it) and wanted to let you all know that I have removed ALL links. I forgot who it all was. Just wanted to bring it to your attention. This is nothing personal. 
Thanks


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great Gabe, I just want from page 13 to page 14 in organic rankings. Thanks alot Gabe! :thumbup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

lol VT. Gabe, I am no longer talking to you


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Apparently, there is a link on Gabes site to ''The Annexe''. Don't say I told you so :whistling2:

Alright, alright I'm kidding


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then up then down then out


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

I would love to do a link exchange with anyone who is interested? 

my site is www.paintingplusservice.com

I am also a search engine optimization consultant ...I can show you how to get #1 on Google.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

PaintingPlusCo said:


> ...I can show you how to get #1 on Google.


i've got a bridge for ya...:whistling2:


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

Please see your PM for a list of terms I am on first page of Google ....:thumbsup:

/too many keywords to put in a PM so here they are.......My money where my mouth is.............

dutchess county painting 
painters in dutchess county 
painters dutchess county
dutchess county painters 
exterior painters, hudson valley 
exterior painting hudson 
house paint restoration
painting plus rhinebeck
what do restoration painters do 
restoration painters 
house painter columbia county new york
contact painting 
house painter li ny 
house painting nyc 
hudson valley plaster repair 
plaster repair hudson valley 
free painting estimate
painter hudson
painting restoration programs 
rhinebeck painter 
free estimate painting 
free painting estimates
painting and restoration 
house painting new york 
free online painting estimator
painters hudson valley ny 
hudson valley restoration 
hudson valley interiors
paint brush marks 
resurfacing a plaster ceiling 
rhinebeck painting
painting restoration jobs 
astor home rhinebeck 
when is the best time to paint indoors 
house painting ny new york ny 
plastering restoration contractor 
how to resurface my plaster walls 
house painters nyc 
rhinebeck painters 
house painters ny
cross hatch paint
house painter new york 
restoration ltd
interior paint estimate 
interior painting estimate
brush marks
interior painting estimating
professional painting and restoration 
room painting estimates 
painting companies in dutchess new york 
estimate for interior painting
painting restoration new york 
interior painting estimates 
painting restoration courses 
nyc house painters
painting estimate sheets 
hudson valley painter
house painting by james 
how to estimate interior painting 
interior painter estimates
hudson painter
estimate interior painting 
painting estimate sheet
interior paint estimator
hudson valley painting
interior painters ny 
interior painting estimator 
interior painters nyc 
painting restorer 
painting indoors 
painting indoors in winter
estimating interior painting 
interior paint estimating
paint estimate sheet






y.painting said:


> i've got a bridge for ya...:whistling2:


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

So what were you saying about a bridge?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

...there's a very big difference between saying you know how to "optimize for google" (which is good and acceptable) and guaranteeing people that you can get them #1 ranking. Big difference!

Read up on *"*Why Reputable SEO Firms Don't Promise Guaranteed Search Engine Rankings" You might also find of particular interest google's own warning against such tactics: "No one can guarantee a #1 ranking on Google."

PS - most of us are very chill on this forum and it is common to see back and forth jokes flying at each other. Seeing that you're pretty new, I suggest you tone down your hostility if you want to fit into the group nicely


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

I didn't guarantee anything. My words were "I can show you how to get first page on Google." Not "I guarantee" although I do make such a guarantee because I don't charge my clients until they actually reach the first page. 



y.painting said:


> ...there's a very big difference between saying you know how to "optimize for google" (which is good and acceptable) and guaranteeing people that you can get them #1 ranking. Big difference!
> 
> Read up on *"*Why Reputable SEO Firms Don't Promise Guaranteed Search Engine Rankings" You might also find of particular interest google's own warning against such tactics: "No one can guarantee a #1 ranking on Google."
> 
> PS - most of us are very chill on this forum and it is common to see back and forth jokes flying at each other. Seeing that you're pretty new, I suggest you tone down your hostility if you want to fit into the group nicely


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

y.painting said:


> ...there's a very big difference between saying you know how to "optimize for google" (which is good and acceptable) and guaranteeing people that you can get them #1 ranking. Big difference!
> 
> Read up on *"*Why Reputable SEO Firms Don't Promise Guaranteed Search Engine Rankings" You might also find of particular interest google's own warning against such tactics: "No one can guarantee a #1 ranking on Google."
> 
> PS - most of us are very chill on this forum and it is common to see back and forth jokes flying at each other. Seeing that you're pretty new, I suggest you tone down your hostility if you want to fit into the group nicely


Could you please point out any where that I showed hostility? the only hostility I noticed was your bridge statement.  If anything came across as hostile, I apologize. Because none was ever meant. I just made the post to back up my statement and to show that I really do know how to optimize since a LOT of people make that claim. sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------

